# Rods; how long is too long?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I found a rod in the shed the other day that I'm thinking could be good for a spinning outfit for kingies (medium action, 12lb-20lb), but it's 9ft long :? .

My question is, what do you guys reckon would be the limit to rod length for this kind of fishing from a yak?

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Rowan
According to the many posts on this site and on other kayak fishing sites, 7' rods seem to be the norm when kayak fishing. The reason behind this (and please correct me if I am wrong) is that the rod is long enough to reach over the bow of the kayak in case a fish decides tochange direction on you, and short enough to be able to pull the fish in close without putting too much of a bend in the rod at a perilous angle. When I first started kayak fishing, I remember I snapped one rod that was 8' because I was holding it too high and it bent at a bad angle. It was probably a piece of crap, but when the fish are biting and you are minus a rod, it is not good.
I would think that even a 7 1/2' rod would do the trick. Personally none of my kayak rods are over 7', as I find any longer than that are just too unyieldy.
Dunno what the others think.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I used to fish 8' jig sticks all the time. I used them mostly for throwing surface irons in the warmer months. They work well with smaller fish, but you are going to get punished if you hook up a big kingie. I used a 9' rod on a couple of occasions, but it was just too much from a kayak. I mostly stick with 6'-7' rods now.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I find anything over 7 to be a reel pain to sort out if you get line twisted around the tip of the rod. Personally I prefer 6ft but use a 7 on occasions.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> I find anything over 7 to be a reel pain to sort out if you get line twisted around the tip of the rod. Personally I prefer 6ft but use a 7 on occasions.


rawprawn is a warm, sensitive and intelligent man


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Ditto 6ft to 7ft,
I have a 6ft rod that handles 1/4 oz jigs and up and a 6ft 6" for flicking light weights or unweighted plastics around. If you have a long bow then the longer rods get around the front easier.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Peril said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > I find anything over 7 to be a reel pain to sort out if you get line twisted around the tip of the rod. Personally I prefer 6ft but use a 7 on occasions.
> ...


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

remember that kingies tend to go straight down so i think the shorter the better. 
The reel on my 7ft has been known to spend time under water whilst i untangle the tip


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Bugger! Looks like there's now another rod on my shopping list! 

Thanks for the info guys,
Rowan.


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

i had a shimano raider 7ft 6 and recon that was too long


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Kerry really answered the question, longer the rod the fish has the advantage, if the the fight is basically up and down then the shorter rod is the better, eg. shortstrokers. (better explained by imagining a long crowbar to a shorter one) You may not recover as much line in each pump, most of the times it is the same, but there is a lot less effort used to recover the same amount line.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

i need some new rods.....
tackle/rod shopping  
the only time im happy when in the shops


----------



## jedandmike (Sep 18, 2007)

does anybody use the Uglystick canoe/kayak rods that are part of the "gold" series? they are 1.05 M or 3'6" which is designed so that you don't have to lift a 7' rod really high to retie knots or anything. They are rated to 1-3kg and their action is light.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I've found rods too long when its difficult to bring a fish to the landing net.
and 
too short when you cant pass em over the bow.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

For me 6'6" is a perfect length rod, you still have good casting range and the rod is long enough to get around the front of the yak. I have a 7' and a 6' and a 5'6" i use as well and they all go ok. so the 6 6 is a nice in between length.

Cheers Dave


----------

